

Last generation to remember life before the Internet - bootload
http://qz.com/252456/what-it-feels-like-to-be-the-last-generation-to-remember-life-before-the-internet/

======
greenyoda
_" These people, says Harris, are the last of a dying breed. 'If you were born
before 1985, then you know what life is like both with the internet and
without.'"_

That statement really needs to be qualified a bit: it's people living in the
"developed world". A significant chunk of the planet (e.g., large parts of
rural India or Africa) doesn't yet have electricity and running water, let
alone internet service.

This source claims that only 42% of the world's population currently has
internet access:

[http://www.internetworldstats.com/stats.htm](http://www.internetworldstats.com/stats.htm)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Heck, my 87-year-old Ma doesn't know what life is like with the internet.
She's never touched a computer in her life, has no electronic gadgets other
than a pacemaker.

